# Cheesecake



## Pincopallino (8 Ottobre 2021)

Voi la fate col Philadelphia o con ricotta e mascarpone? Qui in ufficio si sono create due fazioni tra le mie donne, io farò l’assaggiatore.


----------



## perplesso (8 Ottobre 2021)

Direi che puoi mollare quella che usa il philadelphia


----------



## Vera (8 Ottobre 2021)

Ricotta e mascarpone.


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Voi la fate col Philadelphia o con ricotta e mascarpone? Qui in ufficio si sono create due fazioni tra le mie donne, io farò l’assaggiatore.


Dipende per chi la faccio. Cosa preferisce


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Ottobre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Dipende per chi la faccio. Cosa preferisce


Mi piace la donna obbediente….


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Ottobre 2021)

Geisha proprio...


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Geisha proprio...


O gatta morta…


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Mi piace la donna obbediente….


Considerato che dovrei fare un dolce mangiato da più persone preferisco accontentare, magari qualcuno potrebbe non esserlo, ma si può trovare una soluzione.


----------



## Marjanna (8 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Voi la fate col Philadelphia o con ricotta e mascarpone? Qui in ufficio si sono create due fazioni tra le mie donne, io farò l’assaggiatore.


Allora se farai l'assaggiatore devi tenere suspense e menarla per almeno mezz'ora prima di pronunciarti 
La ricetta originale americana ha un formaggio cremoso (non necessariamente il Philadelphia), e neppure i biscotti sbriciolati alla base bensì dei cracker fatti con farina integrale (ora sono pieni di diversi tipi di zucchero, olio e grassi, percui si possono equiparere ad un biscotto italiano), mentre quella con ricotta viene considerata italiana.
Tra le due preferisco... il tiramisù!


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Ottobre 2021)

Pure io.


----------



## Venice30 (23 Dicembre 2021)

Il mio dolce preferito è il tiramisù, però attenzione i savoiardi mi piacciono belli duri. Molli non mi piacciono. Al mio consorte piace la cheesecakes, ai frutti di bosco. Faccio metà mascarpone e metà Philadelphia. Sembra yogurt, non molto acido così.


----------



## ologramma (24 Dicembre 2021)

Il mio dolce preferito è il tiramisù, però attenzione i savoiardi mi piacciono belli duri. Molli non mi piacciono. Al mio consorte piace la cheesecakes, ai frutti di bosco. Faccio metà mascarpone e metà Philadelphia. Sembra yogurt, non molto acido così.
[/QUOTE]








						Tiramisù, quello originale - Ricetta.it
					

Il Tiramisù è un dolce al cucchiaio composto da strati di biscotti savoiardi inzuppati nel caffè e farciti con una crema al mascarpone. Vediamo la ricetta.




					ricetta.it
				



Mi spieghi come fanno i savoiardi a rimanere tosti se li devi bagnare con il caffè?
L'hai detto ironicamente dato che hai espresso cosa ti piace fare?


----------



## Venice30 (24 Dicembre 2021)

Perché  li bagno nel caffè freddo e giusto un secondo, restano, non dico tosti, ma non diventano molli molli a mo' di pappa.


----------



## ologramma (24 Dicembre 2021)

sarà che a me piace il caffè  ma il bagno deve essere come si bagna la zuppa inglese con il liquore che mia madre annacquava un po'


----------



## Brunetta (24 Dicembre 2021)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Perché  li bagno nel caffè freddo e giusto un secondo, restano, non dico tosti, ma non diventano molli molli a mo' di pappa.


Ci vuole mano rapida.


----------

